# Oy! More catalog import woes



## Munene (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a bit embarrassing since I thought I had solved this problem with everyone's help last month, but now I cannot repeat what I did.  Briefly:  I have duplicate sets of images at home and work, all with the same names (RAW files).  I created a collection of 123 images at work, all from the same folder (of several hundred images), processed each one.  Then I exported those as a catalog, without the images, brought it home and attempted to import that into my catalog.  The object is to get the adjustment settings into my home computer's catalog so I can then export them as jpegs with borders through LR Mogrify (I am not allowed to put Mogrify on my work computer (don't get me started).

So, all seemed well, but I have two screen shots here.  The first shows the window when I did the import.  It shows that there are 123 images, and locates the folder on my home computer where they are located (as was said by someone here, it is the filename that is crucial).  But in the thumbnail image you can see a "?".  I clicked on it to see what would happen, and the shown pop-up came up saying that the photo already exists in the current catalog, but the negative is missing.  To me, this seems a bit oxymoronic.  I mean it either should exist or not.  Anyway, the second screen shot is from windows explorer (I think), and it shows that indeed the new data was imported, the original "xmp" data for the images is 5/28, but this shows that some had indeed been changed on 8/17, the day I did the import.

Yet, the adjustments are not showing up in Lightroom when I open that folder in the grid view.  AAAARRRGGGHHH!  thanks.

munene






[OK, I hope the text above where the imported jpeg images should be is only in my version and the images willshow when i post this.  If not, i will post them in a new message.]


----------



## Munene (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone out there?  : )


----------



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2013)

You are not getting any love here are you? If you import this catalog, what happens, Do the image in the Work catalog import with Q's?  (i.e. missing).  If the folder structure from the Work catalog is the same as the folder structure of the master catalog, then Importing will generate the (?) on the import panel. Accepting this and letting LR import the catalog will result in an update to the master original with the develop and metadata from the imported catalog and no (?)s


----------



## Munene (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Cletus,

Sorry for not returning the love!  I am rebuilding my computer.  It should have been done Tuesday, but the pwoer supply was bad and I just got a replacement yesterday.  I hope to have the computer running tonight, and tomorrow reinstall software and my data (abd photos, that will be fun!).  So, I cannot check what's going on at the moment.  I will take a look, hopefully this weekend/early next week.  Thanks for checking up on this.

But, while I am here: the folder structures are the same except for the "master catalog" name.  I think the "Vodou" catalogs are the same on both machines (which house these images).  I will double check.  I thought I did let LR import the catalog, I am not sure what other choices there were.  I then even did a "synchronize" folders thinking it would find the new metadata and update the catalog (as shown, the xmp files are newer), but nothing happened.  I will leave it here until i have a working computer again (I am excited, my old one was over 5 years old, i am basically building this from scratch!).  I am still going to reinstall windows 7, although I can get 8 for free here at the university.  Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2013)

Munene said:


> ...I am still going to reinstall windows 7, although I can get 8 for free here at the university.  Any thoughts?...


I have not issues with Win8 and still work with it using the Desktop interface (rarely toggling into the "metro" interface)


----------



## DaveS (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm running windows 8.  I installed a start menu replacement (from iobit i think it was), and other than that, things work just fine on windows 8.   There are a few of nice enhancements, and the only real issue was sorted out by installing the start menu program.  Like Cletus, I spend virtually all my time in the Desktop interface.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2013)

DaveS said:


> ...sorted out by installing the start menu program.  Like Cletus, I spend virtually all my time in the Desktop interface.


I am of the opinion that things like this "Start Menu Program" are solutions looking for a problem.  I haven't used the Start menu in years and  use the Desktop as a Toolbar visible on my Taskbar .  I have available there every program that I commonly use and the "Computer" folder to navigate to the Programs that are not Pinned to Start or on the Desktop.


----------



## DaveS (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess I should have mentioned that just about everything I normally run is either pinned to the taskbar at the bottom of the screen (Mac OS has a similar feature from what I've seen), or as icons on the desktop.  The start menu program, is just to run stuff I don't use that often.     

But, the real point is, I don't have any particular reason to want to "downgrade" from windows 8 to 7 or XP.    Things just run fine in windows 8.    And (even though I run chrome) with IE 10, they finally have a fairly decent browser at last (perfect... No, but good none-the-less).

Cletus, is that 3 versions of LR in that photo, or 4?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like the same 4 versions as mine. 



I still have the source for LR1 as well, but fortunately there's very little call for help on that version these days.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Looks like the same 4 versions as mine.
> 
> View attachment 3917


I wonder why?!
I run Win8 as a virtual machine on my iMac. I use it mostly as a LR testbed like Jim.  I only run LR5.x in OSX.


----------



## Munene (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Cletus,

I am done building my new computer (I have to update that info on my profile).  The good news is I was able to re-open my catalog with no problems.  The bad news is I still cannot import the metadata/xmp catalog 9or whatever it is called).  I took some more notes to maybe help pinpoint this further:

It was on a "C" drive at work and an "F" drive at home, but then the folder structure is the same.  I try and "find" the image, and it says it is associated with another photo in the catalog and "each file can only be associated with one photo."  So, I press "show in library" then right click to show in explorer and it brings me to _that_ image on the "F" drive. It is the only image with that filename on my hard drive except for the imports, which only have the metadata.  So, why the "?" how do I get the image/LR catalog to read the xmp/adjustments?

I am willing to try this from the beginning, but I do not know what to do differently since I followed everyone's earlier advice (Victoria et al),and double checked in her book, and others.  AAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!

Thanks.
Richard

p.s. thanks to everyone for their voices on Windows 8 (but I just reinstalled 7)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Richard, any chance of a screenshot of your Folders panel?


----------



## Munene (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Victoria,

I am inserting two images.  The folder panel with many more folders is my home computer. It is on drive "F".  The other is my work computer (on drive "C").  The "mother" folders do have different names, but I thought you once said it is the file names that are most important.  As shown, they do have the same filenames.  I am exporting the metadata from my work computer in a catalog to import on my home computer so that I can export them with borders (using Mogrify, which they will not install at work).  Thanks, once again, for your assistance.

Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2013)

So when you've written the metadata to xmp, you're then transferring the xmp to the same folder on the other computer, and then selecting them in Lightroom and reading the metadata from the files?  Or are you trying to use import/export catalogs?

I'm not sure I actually understand your workflow.  Why not just copy the whole catalog back and forth when you've made changes?


----------



## Munene (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi V, thanks for keeping this exchange on your radar.  I have been busy and have not been able to keep up as quickly as I usually do.

You asked why not "copy" the whole catalog...  This is a small selection of photos.  The catalog is thousands.  Maybe clarifyingmy workflow can help us sort this out because it truly is driving me NUTS!!  : )

1) at work I create a collection of images.  In develop I adjust them as desired.
2) I "select all" 9in this case 123 images in the collection)
3) I open file - export as catalog
4) I do NOT check the "export negatives file" box.  I give the catalog a name and export it onto my desktop.
6) copy catalog to thumb drive, take home.
7) I copy catalog from thumb drive to home computer desktop.
8) Open LR go to "file - import from another catalog" open the catalog on my desktop select the proper file and import.

Shouldn't this be all I need to do?

Thanks again as always.

Rihcard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes and no - the different parent folder name is likely causing issues.  And even after that, it will depend on whether the catalog has relative or fixed paths.  Of course when you get back to the home computer, you could open the transferred catalog, do find missing folder, and then importing it into your home catalog.  That would work.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 26, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes and no - the different parent folder name is likely causing issues.



Not sure about that, Victoria. I ran some tests of my own, but all on the same PC which may or may not be relevant. Here's what I did:

1. Copied a folder of images which I use in my Speed Test catalog. The Catalog is on my D drive, the images are on my E drive. Copied the folder to my external N drive.
2. On the N drive, renamed the folder and put it into a new (differently named) parent folder, i.e. neither the parent folder nor the file folder matched the originals as per my Speed Test catalog.
3. On the N drive, created a new clean catalog, and imported the folder of images into it. Then in that catalog selected 25 of the images, turned them to B&W, and put them into a new collection.
4. Selected the collection, right-clicked and selected "Export as Catalog". Created the new catalog also on the N drive, did *not *include negatives.
5. When it had been created, copied the exported catalog to the Desktop, which is on my C drive.
6. Opened my Speed Test Catalog, selected "Import from another catalog", chose the exported catalog on my C drive, and the 25 images were detected as *changed *images, not *new *images. After import, the 25 images in the original folder on the E drive were turned to B&W.

All of which means that without being able to delve into the catalogs, I don't have a clue about why that process isn't working....because I think it should. The only thing I have in the back of my mind is to wonder what process is used to duplicate new images across the two locations. If it's by export/import as catalog, that might do it, because when using "Import from another catalog" and the imported catalog contains NEW images, then the "ImportHash" field in the receiving catalog is left blank for those new images. So a process such as:

1. Import some images into Catalog A on system 1. 
2. Export as catalog, including negatives. Copy to system 2, use import from catalog to import new images into Catalog B. The "ImportHash" field will be blank.
3. Back on system 1/Catalog A, make some changes to the new images. Export as a catalog, do NOT include negatives, transfer to system 2.
4. Import from catalog into Catalog B, and it may be that these will be seen as NEW images, not CHANGED images because of the initial blank "ImportHash" field. Maybe.

Need to test that, will do later.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll trust you Jim - I haven't had time to test it for ages, so things could well have changed.


----------



## Munene (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Well, I renamed the master folder at work to match the master folder name on my home desktop.  That did not do anything.  What I did notice is it imports the new catalog onto the "C" drive, and of course cannot find the files because they are on the "F" drive.  My catalog is on the "D" drive, which is the same hard drive as "C", I just partitioned it and put my OS and software on the 150gb I gave "C", giving me the rest of the 2tb for data.  Drive "F" has all my negative files in that "Master Negatives Folder".  Why would it put them on the "C" drive?  Then, it keeps asking if I want to merge them (when I go and "locate" the folder.  I merged them, but to no avail, it just put a ghost folder on the "F" drive with the non-existent 123 images.  Here are some screen captures, not sure if they will clarify or confuse.  

I have been assuming that I have just missed a step, but I keep trying from step 1, and get the same results!  : (


----------



## Munene (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooops, one more...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 29, 2013)

Munene said:


> What I did notice is it imports the new catalog onto the "C" drive, and of course cannot find the files because they are on the "F" drive.



Hang on, run that bit past me again.  How does the catalog get onto the C drive?


----------



## Munene (Sep 30, 2013)

Ha, ha.  I thought that might get your attention.  I tried importing again, just to make sure. I am enclosing two screen shots.  The first is when I just opened LR.  There are 2 folders on drive "E", which I imported (visual quotations folder is my website), and "F" drive holds basically all my images. You can see for yourself what happens, now we just have to figure out why!!!  Thanks.

Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2013)

Where's the exported catalog at this stage?


----------



## Munene (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, let's see what's going on.  I copied the exported catalog from work computer to my thumb drive onto my desktop at home (which is drive "C"), so that explains a little how LR put it in "C" and, of course there were no images with it, only the metadata.  I thought "import" means it would bring them from outside the catalog to inside it, meaning putting it on the drive with the catalog, and with similar file names it would match them up and override the old data (or ask me first if thatis what I want).  But now I am typing this at work.  My images at home are on the "F" drive, I thought the catalog was on the "D" drive, but I may be wrong.  So, I will check when I get home.  This could be the locus of my confusion.  I will remain silent until I get home and check the location on the computer of the catalog itself.  Anything else?   Oy (just to repeat).  : )

Thanks!


----------



## Munene (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi, Here is the scoop.  First, on this newly rebuilt computer, there is no "D" drive, it is an "E" drive.  But that does not change anything.   The "C" drive has Windows on it and it is a single drive partitioned with the "E" drive.  The "F" drive, with my photos is a second internal drive.  The LR catalog is on the "E" drive in the "My Pictures" folder.

Does this shed any light on anything?  It doesn't clarify why the catalog was imported to the "C" drive, unless there is a setting that I missed when I reinstalled LR on the new computer.

Cheers,
Munene


----------



## Munene (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a bit embarrassing since I thought I had solved this problem with everyone's help last month, but now I cannot repeat what I did.  Briefly:  I have duplicate sets of images at home and work, all with the same names (RAW files).  I created a collection of 123 images at work, all from the same folder (of several hundred images), processed each one.  Then I exported those as a catalog, without the images, brought it home and attempted to import that into my catalog.  The object is to get the adjustment settings into my home computer's catalog so I can then export them as jpegs with borders through LR Mogrify (I am not allowed to put Mogrify on my work computer (don't get me started).

So, all seemed well, but I have two screen shots here.  The first shows the window when I did the import.  It shows that there are 123 images, and locates the folder on my home computer where they are located (as was said by someone here, it is the filename that is crucial).  But in the thumbnail image you can see a "?".  I clicked on it to see what would happen, and the shown pop-up came up saying that the photo already exists in the current catalog, but the negative is missing.  To me, this seems a bit oxymoronic.  I mean it either should exist or not.  Anyway, the second screen shot is from windows explorer (I think), and it shows that indeed the new data was imported, the original "xmp" data for the images is 5/28, but this shows that some had indeed been changed on 8/17, the day I did the import.

Yet, the adjustments are not showing up in Lightroom when I open that folder in the grid view.  AAAARRRGGGHHH!  thanks.

munene






[OK, I hope the text above where the imported jpeg images should be is only in my version and the images willshow when i post this.  If not, i will post them in a new message.]


----------



## Munene (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi just don't want this to get lost in the shuffle.  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Munene, sorry, it did get lost in the shuffle!  I think the only way we're going to figure this out is to actually look at both catalogs.  Can you zip them up (just the lrcat bit) and send them to me via www.wetransfer.com or dropbox, and I'll take a look.


----------



## Munene (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Victoria,

It is Friday and I have to run.   I will be gone all weekend, but will try and do this on Monday.  I have my home lrcat file here at work waiting for me.  In wetransfer, don't I need a destination (i.e. e-mail) to send them to? (I am a little confused).  Thanks.

Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2013)

If you send via wetransfer, uploads AT lightroomqueen DOT com is a good address to send them to.


----------



## Munene (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Victoria, I just successfully transferred the files.  Since they both had the same name I had to change the name on one file.  I added "work" to the one from my work computer (which is way smaller than the file from my home computer).  If needed, you can change the name back.  Thanks for continuing to help me on this.  Tomorrow I am teaching LR in my research class, and I will take along your book.  :  )

You know, none of this would matter if only the good people designing LR would add a borders for exporting.  Here at the university the IT people will NOT put image magic/mogrify on my machine.  But I seem to have this "rant" every time a new edition of LR comes out.

Cheers,
Richard (Munene)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2013)

Great, I've received the email.  I'll download them tomorrow when I'm back on my main machine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm staring at the root folders for your catalog.

Just tell me, exactly where are the catalogs usually stored on each computer?  I'm particularly interested in the catalog location on the work computer.


----------



## Munene (Nov 12, 2013)

OK...

Work.  There is one drive in the computer, not partitioned.  The catalog is on C:\users\...\Pictures\lightroom catalog, and my images are also on C:\ (for now, I might move them to my small piece of the university's "U:\" drive which is backed up daily).

Home:  I have 2 internal drives.  One is partitioned to C: and E:.  The OS and software is on C:\.  The catalog is on E:\My Pictures\Lightroom Catalog.  The second drive F:\ holds all my image files.

I hope this helps you.  THANK YOU.

Richard/Munene


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 14, 2013)

The work catalog you sent me - am I right in thinking that was AFTER you'd relinked the missing files?  I'm looking at the work computer catalog, and the RelativePathFromCatalog field, which I think could be the key to getting this working.  I'm interested to know what that field says when it's initially exported from one computer or another, but I can't remember which catalog you're exporting to where.  I'm getting really confused, and this thread goes round in a few circles.  Can you just summarize, step by step, your workflow, and what you see at each stage.


----------



## Munene (Nov 15, 2013)

yes, there does seem to be a few "loops" in this!  :  )

OK, here is what I do:  I work on some images at work.  The same images are also on my home computer.  So, I highlight all the images on my work catalog that I worked on and export it as a catalog.  I save it on the desktop.  I copy this to my thumbdrive.  I go home and copy the catalog from my thumbdrive to  my desktop at home (the C:\ drive, remember my LR catalog is on the E:\ drive, same physical drive, just partitioned).  Then I open LR and import catalog (can't remember if I choose "only metadata", if that option comes up, then I choose it, but there is only metadata anyway).  It appears to be doing its thing as it should, but it shows a catalog in the C:\ drive, where there are no images.  (The software is on the C:\ drive, if that might matter.)  This is where I thought it would find the same filenames and "merge" the new metadata with the files in my catalog (E:\).  For this, please see the image I posted above on Sept 30 (the second image).  LR appears to have imported the catalog to the C:\ drive, with images appearing in the library view, but there are "?" everywhere and I have no idea how to get the metadata to be read or moved to the right place.

I hope this is clear.  Any questions, ask away.  I am writing this from work, if you would like info from my home computer that is not given above, I will be home all weekend.

Thank you, thank you...  :  )


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sure Victoria won't mind me interjecting here, but it seems to me that the basic problem is that the paths to the photos are different on the work PC (C:\) and the home PC (F:\). The fact that the filenames are the same is good, but there needs to be another step in your process (no, it can't just magically "find" the images on the other drive when you import the catalog, at least not without help). Although the filenames are the same, what about the folder names, do they match as well? Assuming they do, what I think you need to do after you have copied the exported catalog to your drive (doesn't matter which one, btw), and before you try to import it to your home PC, is to fix the missing files issue as per your second screenshot of Sep 30....do that by right-clicking on the missing folder (Linto July 2012 in your example), select "Find Missing Folder" and then in the resulting file browser select the equivalent folder on the F:\ drive. That should relink everything nicely, after which you should be able to import that catalog into the main catalog, and the metadata should then update.

In fact you might be able to do that by simply importing the catalog, then fix the missing folder as per that second screenshot, you'd then probably get a "Merge" prompt because the folder already exists, but it should still work.

Either method should work, but you may want to wait for Victoria to have a look and comment.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> what I think you need to do after you have copied the exported catalog to your drive (doesn't matter which one, btw), and before you try to import it to your home PC, is to fix the missing files issue as per your second screenshot of Sep 30....do that by right-clicking on the missing folder (Linto July 2012 in your example), select "Find Missing Folder" and then



I was thinking along similar lines. Not only are the fixed paths different on each computer, but the location of the photos relative to the catalog's different too. If the relative positions matched, as they would be when using export as catalog in most situations, then I think it should work. 

You've spent more time experimenting with catalog import/export than I have Jim, so I'm really pleased to see you weighing in!


----------



## Munene (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,

OK, here is what I did.  First, now that I am home, I cannot change the folder names at work (though I believe they are the same names, but not positive).  One aside, so whenever anyone uses two machines they have to synch everything exactly?!  I can't really do this because of my limited means at work (hardware and admin rights).

Anyway, I am at home with the exported catalog on my desktop.  I open LR and import catalog, and like before, it puts it all on the C: drive (with the "?").  The master folder has the same name on both computers, so I right clicked the new one imported on the C: drive to find it on the F: drive. I selected "merge" when it popped up.  What I got was a "ghost" Vodou folder (with "?") above my Vodou folder with all my images.  The "ghost" had 123 images (the number in my imported catalog), with a "?".  I repeated the steps above until I came down to merging the lowest folder with the images, and as you can see by the attached screen shot, I now have two of those images, the "?" has the adjustment icon on the ones I adjusted at work and imported at home, they are next to their twins here at home, without the adjustments.  But, I did get rid of the folders.  : )

Should I maybe make sure all my folders at work duplicate the names/structure at home (apart from the drive itself)?  I am way perplexed, still.
THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 16, 2013)

The problem is with the differing drive letters....when you export a catalog from the work computer (without exporting "negatives"), the images are referenced on the C drive. When you then import that catalog at home, Lightroom expects to find those images on the C drive at home....but they aren't there, they're on the F drive. Lightroom doesn't know that, so it reports them as missing until you tell it where they are. Nothing to be perplexed about, that seems perfectly logical to me.

The question is, is there a better way which doesn't involve relinking every time, or doesn't involve you including the actual files. For that I'll need to put my thinking cap on and I'll get back to you if/when I have it figured out.


----------



## Munene (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Jim,

I guess I am still perplexed because even after merging folders down to the final one, the images still were not merged, thus the seemingly 2 sets (one physical, one with "?", or not found).  So, even this more convoluted workflow does not end with a victory.  

I thank you and eagerly await any revelations (I thank you either way).  Maybe I can talk the IT people at work to change my drive letter from C to F, but no one should hold their breaths!

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I don't understand the missing images either. I had thought all was resolved but apparently not. I really don't understand the references to "ghost" folders, so perhaps if we try this next time you stop after the "merge" and post a screenshot....or better still try the first method, i.e. try to fix the missing folders in the import catalog BEFORE trying to import it to the home catalog.


----------



## Munene (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi J,

By "ghost" I was just referring to the fact that there was a "?", meaning LR did/does not know where they are.  I am not clear on what/how to "fix the missing folders in the import catalog BEFORE trying to import it to the home catalog."  Do you mean before I export at work?  Otherwise, I am not sure where in the flow I can fix them, nor what I am trying to fix.  That last screen shot IS what it looks like after all the merges.

I am leaving town tomorrow early, so I won't be able to get to it.  I will get back to it ASAP when I return.  I want to thank you and Victoria for staying with me on this.  I feel kind of foolish, this should not be so complicated...  sigh.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2013)

Munene said:


> I am not clear on what/how to "fix the missing folders in the import catalog BEFORE trying to import it to the home catalog."  Do you mean before I export at work?  Otherwise, I am not sure where in the flow I can fix them, nor what I am trying to fix.  That last screen shot IS what it looks like after all the merges.



Repeating what I said back in post #36, what I think you need to do after you have copied the exported catalog to your drive (doesn't matter which one, btw), and *before you try to import it to your home PC*, is to fix the missing files issue as per your second screenshot of Sep 30. Do that by opening that catalog in Lightroom, the folder should be "missing", fix this by right-clicking on the missing folder (Linto July 2012 in your example), select "Find Missing Folder" and then in the resulting file browser select the equivalent folder on the F:\ drive. That should relink everything nicely, after which you should be able to import that catalog into the main catalog, and the metadata should then update.

If that relinking doesn't work the next time you try this, report back and we can think some more. The important thing is to try to get things normalised in the incoming catalog, and its better to do this before importing the catalog into the main catalog.


----------



## Munene (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello Again, I am back....  : )

First, I am not sure how to fix/find a missing folder (which is what I meant by "ghost") if it is not first imported into LR.  The screenshot of which you speak from Sep 30 was imported, and it put it on that drive, which had no files for the metadata...  I tried right clicking and going to the actual folder, but that did not work (I do not recall the details).  Eventually I just deleted the folder to try again, which brings me back to today...

I started again to try and import the catalog from my desktop, and I got a message that it has already been imported.  I looked at the "imported" images in the collections, and they all had the "?" (image1).  So, I highlighted them all, right-clicked and chose "go to folder in library" which took me to the folder, but there are now two sets of these images (see image2).  One set, the actual file, and a second (what I am calling the "ghost" set, with the "?"s, which are next to the file.  You can see that the newly imported set does have the adjustments I made at work, which I am trying to get on the images here at home.

More confusion, more frustration!  Bringing my back to "Oy!!!"   : )


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2013)

When you say ghost, you mean the folders with the question marks?  You should just be able to right-click > Find Missing Folder and navigate to the correct location.  If it throws an error message, tell us what it says.


----------



## Munene (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you.  yes, I am aware of this (from the beginning), and I tried this numerous times.  But it won't.  I do not have my notes here, but believe me, that was the first thing I did way back when.  As you can see in the images above, the "?" images are side by side with the physical files, but I cannot "merge" or combine or whatever the new metadata with the original files.  Right clicking and "finding the folder" just doesn't do anything.  If you want to know what LR says, I will have to wait till I get home.  Thanks!  Ayyyyyy.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking at the pair of "lintonight_195.RW2" images in your second screenshot, could you give me a screenshot of the metadata panel for each photo, set to "EXIF and IPTC"? I don't need the complete display, just the top section of each as per this screenshot:


----------



## Munene (Dec 17, 2013)

Here are the two shots Jim, numbered the same as the two above (plus a little more info).  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 17, 2013)

No, they aren't what I needed. I need to see a pair of apparently identical photos, but only one of which is missing. You've given me screenshots of two different "missing" photos.


----------



## Munene (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi, I realized that last night!  Here you are...  : )


----------



## Munene (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a bit embarrassing since I thought I had solved this problem with everyone's help last month, but now I cannot repeat what I did.  Briefly:  I have duplicate sets of images at home and work, all with the same names (RAW files).  I created a collection of 123 images at work, all from the same folder (of several hundred images), processed each one.  Then I exported those as a catalog, without the images, brought it home and attempted to import that into my catalog.  The object is to get the adjustment settings into my home computer's catalog so I can then export them as jpegs with borders through LR Mogrify (I am not allowed to put Mogrify on my work computer (don't get me started).

So, all seemed well, but I have two screen shots here.  The first shows the window when I did the import.  It shows that there are 123 images, and locates the folder on my home computer where they are located (as was said by someone here, it is the filename that is crucial).  But in the thumbnail image you can see a "?".  I clicked on it to see what would happen, and the shown pop-up came up saying that the photo already exists in the current catalog, but the negative is missing.  To me, this seems a bit oxymoronic.  I mean it either should exist or not.  Anyway, the second screen shot is from windows explorer (I think), and it shows that indeed the new data was imported, the original "xmp" data for the images is 5/28, but this shows that some had indeed been changed on 8/17, the day I did the import.

Yet, the adjustments are not showing up in Lightroom when I open that folder in the grid view.  AAAARRRGGGHHH!  thanks.

munene






[OK, I hope the text above where the imported jpeg images should be is only in my version and the images willshow when i post this.  If not, i will post them in a new message.]


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2013)

The folder names are different, which would certainly cause a problem at least to these "Lintonight" pictures. Look at the second screenshot in your post #44, you have selected the folder "Linto July 2012", but that itself is a parent folder as indicated by the solid right-facing arrow immediately in front of the folder name. Click on that arrow so that it expands that part of the folder tree, then post a screenshot of it....that may reveal part of the mystery.


----------



## Munene (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim,  here is the capture shot of the folders on my home computer.  Does it matter that the entire tree of folders is different from the work tree, or do I just make sure the actual folder with the files in them have the same name?  Also, there is the parent folder with two sub-folders.  The 123 images I worked on and whose metadata I am trying to export (from work)-import (to home) are in both of these sub-folders, day and night.

Now I am thinking (and it has been a while since I did the original export from work), maybe I did the export from the images highlighted, but from the collections folder, which has a different name then the folder where the files are actually located on the computer.  If I did this (and I am not certain), could this be the root of all this evil?  

At work, I do not have the sub-folders, but the parent folder "Linto July 2012" is the same name on both (see my images on post #13).  Should I create the same sub-folder schema to match? 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh, ooops, here is the screenshot:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2013)

To do what I think you are trying to do - work on images at either location and transfer metadata only to import to the other - then the folder structure will need to be identical.....not nearly the same, but exactly the same. Lightroom will not look for images beyond the folder that it thinks are in, even if they happen to be in sub-folders of that folder. So I think you have 3 choices:

1. Find a way to create and then maintain a completely identical folder structure at both locations. Easy enough to start out with everything duplicated exactly, but keeping it that way over time will be a challenge.
2. Do what I suggested way back in this thread, i.e. carry on with the current arrangement, but before doing the "import from catalog" at the receiving end of the transfer, first open the temporary catalog that you intend to import and fix the missing files/folders, then it should import correctly. But this is far from an ideal solution if you intend to carry on with this arrangement.
3. Find a simpler way to do what you are wanting to do. For instance you could update to LR5 which would enable you to create smart previews, which would enable you to export an entire catalog (include previews and smart previews only, not negatives) for working on at work. When done, re-import that catalog to update the main catalog.


----------



## Munene (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Jim (and Victoria),

I may be reaching the end of my endurance here (I am grateful that you two have stuck with me so far).  I wish I could see something silly that I was doing wrong.

I set up the folder structure at work to duplicate what I have here at home, and did another catalog export.  I did several.  One getting the 123 images from the parent folder, and one each with the images from each sub-folder, they all behaved the same on the import side of things.  Image 1 is the import window, image two is the result (putting the images in their own folder on the C: drive, (with ???).  When this happens, I right click on the folder to "find missing folder" navigate to the folder with the files on the F drive.  It asks if I want to merge them.  I say yes/merge, but then it says it can't because "files of the same name exist in both locations."  Eventually what I get is the two sets in the folder, one set with the metadata and a ?, as shown in recent screen shots.

I also opened the temporary catalog (as you have suggested most recently above in #2), but I am not sure what you mean by "fix".  What exactly is there to fix?  I only have a couple of projects at work that I might be doing this for, so even a less then smooth workflow will be OK the few times I may need it.

Cheers,
Munene


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 21, 2013)

When you open the temporary catalog, I would expect that the folder "Linto July 2012" would have the "?" mark to indicate it's missing, because the catalog thinks it's on the C drive, whereas it's actually on the F drive. Does it? If so, do the "Find Missing Folder" command and link to the actual folder on the F drive, and satisfy yourself that all 123 images now no longer have a "?" mark.

If so, now you can try importing that catalog into your main catalog. What result? Obviously you will need to remove the missing folders from the C drive first.


----------



## Munene (Dec 21, 2013)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It worked!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  As I said, I will not need this too often, so this is a nice little workaround.  Not sure why id didn't find the folder in the first place, but oh well.  Technology is our friend, until it is not.  You mentioned LR5 doing something about this?  I have versions 2,3, & 4, but didn't see that much change to buy 5.

One small hitch.  A few of the images have that arrow warning that there is metadata from an outside source (see screen shot).  I know this is kind of LR 101 but I never could figure out which "disc" is which, since, well, I only have one(?).  Anyway, can you tell me which option to choose?  

Cheers and happy holidays all!!!!!

Munene


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 21, 2013)

The reason it didn't work before? Two problems:

1. The folder structure didn't match up as we already discussed, which you then corrected.

2. Also as we discussed, the drive path was different (C drive at work, F drive at home).

You corrected the folder structure, but you can't do anything about matching the drive path. So when you import from the catalog in those circumstances, Lightroom doesn't know that the imported files are the same as those that already exist in the catalog....even though they have the same name and folder structure, the drive path sets them apart and means that they are seen as completely different files. When you then attempted to do the Find Missing Folder and Merge, Lightroom balks when it finds what it believes are different files but with the same name. The way round that is to link the files on the incoming catalog to the files on the home catalog, BEFORE importing the catalog. When you do that, the import from catalog process is now able to recognise the incoming files as being the same as what it has in the home catalog, thus the metadata then gets updated.

Regarding the metadata status conflict, do you have the "Automatically write changes to XMP" option enabled in your home catalog? Or do you manually write XMP via the Ctrl-S command? That may explain why Lightroom now sees a conflict.


----------



## Munene (Dec 22, 2013)

I have it set to automatically write changes.  I am wondering why it only showed up on a few of the 123 images.  Which option? 

Cheers.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not sure which option you should choose. If in doubt, examine the images that are showing the metadata conflict....are they images that you adjusted on the work computer? If they are, does the file you are now looking at show the changes that you applied at work? If so, it should be safe to select "Overwrite Settings".

If these are not images that you adjusted at work, are they images that you subsequently adjusted on the home computer and have had their settings changed to an earlier state by importing that catalog? If so, for those you might need to choose "Import Settings from Disk" (which really means read back the XMP data that you previously saved).

Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer, but hopefully I've given you enough clues to work out the correct option.


----------



## Munene (Dec 22, 2013)

Perfect Jim, that clarifies it.  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 22, 2013)

Munene said:


> I have it set to automatically write changes.  I am wondering why it only showed up on a few of the 123 images.  Which option?
> 
> Cheers.



This options only takes effect when it is selected. For previous files you would need to select the files and do Ctrl-S (From the Menu bar Metadata> Save metadata to file).


----------

